# Typo 3 Installation, Probleme bei Konfiguration



## crimbler (24. September 2002)

Hallo, echt Klasse das es für so ein Thema ein Bereich gibt!

ich wollte Typo3 auf meinem Server Installieren.
Nach dem ich alle Dateien hochgeladen haben ich das Installationsscript ausgeführt:

Typo3.3.0 Install Tool
Site: Typo3 Testsite


1: Basic Configuration
Hier kam nur ein weisser Bildschirm

2: Database Analyser
Keine Connection zur Datenbank, wo muss ich genau
das PW usw für die Datenbank eingeben? 

3: Image Processing 
ebenfalls weisser bildschirm

4: All Configuration 
hat funktioniert

5: typo3temp/
ebenfalls weisser bildschirm 

6: phpinfo() 
hat funktioniert

7: Edit files in typo3conf/ 

8: About 

Hab schon in der einen oder anderen Dokummentation nachgeschaut.
Abder zu der Konfiguration hab ich nicht viel gefunden.

Wäre sehr froh wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, welche
Einstellungen man beispielsweise zuerst vorzunehmen hat
an den Files.

Gruss

Crimbler


----------



## surffix (11. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Also vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen.
Also die Frage ist, ob du Typo auf einem (didikated) Server installierst oder auf einem Webspace Paket.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht (schon mit 2 Anbietern), das normale Webspacepakete mit Typo leider keine Chance haben.

Bei mir funtzt nichts.
Noch nicht einmal die installation...

Frag mich nicht wo da die Fehler liegen...

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von surffix _
> * (didikated)*



Sorry, ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen 
ist net böse gemeint

aber ich habe bisher noch nicht diese Variante für "dedicated / dedizierten" Server gelsesen 


Ich berufe mich auf die freie Meinungsäußerung


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2003)

Hi,

um Typo3 zu nutzen muss der Server zumindest 2 Voraussetzungen zwingend erfüllen.

1. Apache muss mod_rewrite unterstützen
2. Die mySQL-Datenbank muss myISAM-Tabellen unterstützen

Einige Hoster bieten in ihren Paketen genau diese Optionen nicht an.
Damit scheitert dann jeder Versuch, Typo3 laufen zu lassen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## schwarzfahrer (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von surffix _
> *Hi,
> 
> Also vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen.
> ...





welche zwei anbieter das waren weisst du vielleicht noch?

hoffentlich nicht hosteurope  sonst brauch ich garnicht erst anfangen...


----------



## surffix (14. April 2003)

host europe war nicht dabei...

adnemwedia und kambach.net...
Gruß Alex


----------



## schwarzfahrer (17. April 2003)

ich bekomm es trotzdem, nicht zum laufen


----------



## schwarzfahrer (25. Mai 2003)

*nochmal zu typo3 und hosteurope*



> _Original geschrieben von schwarzfahrer _
> *welche zwei anbieter das waren weisst du vielleicht noch?
> 
> hoffentlich nicht hosteurope  sonst brauch ich garnicht erst anfangen... *




...hat denn schon jemand erfahrung gemacht mit hosteurope und typo3 - wäre nicht schlecht wenn mir jemand zusichern kann das es problemlos läuft


----------



## Peter Mumpitz (27. Juni 2004)

Hab gestern mit Hosteurope gesprochen - der Mann von der Hotline meinte, dass Typo3 laufen würde bei ihnen (er klang dabei ein klein bisschen zweifelnd/zögerlich) - Image Magic definitiv nicht, aber dafür hätte man ja GD lib, was auch laufen würde bei denen.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Überlege von Puretec zu wechseln zu Hosteurope für 1-2 private Typo3-Seite.

Danke...
Peter


----------



## stEvoo (28. Juni 2004)

*IM nicht nötig*

Hallo erstmal!

hmm .. also um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich möchte ja keine Panik verbreiten und erst recht nichts falsches erzählen. Aber ich dachte schon das ImageMagick SEHR von belang für das Thema Typo ist. Und ich wusste bisher auch nichts von einer Alternative für ImageMagick .. bzw das GDLib IM ersetzt .. *schulterZuck* 

Aber um das nochmals zu unterstreichen, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Peter Mumpitz (28. Juni 2004)

hmmm... das wär ja äußerst doof. Bin auch erst Typo3-Newbie, daher meine Fragen. Wer weiß noch was dazu?


----------



## stEvoo (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo nochmal!

Also wie ich auch des weiteren hier im Forum gelesen hab, es würde quasi schon "funktionieren" nur das Rendern der Bilder wäre eben nicht möglich, also kannst du es meiner Meinung nach gleich "knicken".

Du brauchst IM .. ist irgendwie klar!

http://typo3.com/Consultancies.1248...i1[lang]=54&tx_t3consultancies_pi1[service]=2

Dieser Link gibt wenigstens ein paar Hoster, bei denen es vielleicht nicht immer am günstigsten ist, aber dafür hast du Kompetenz im Hintergrund!

Was jetzt allerdings nicht heissen soll, dass andere Hoster welche nicht dort gelistet sind keine Ahnung von der Materie haben )


beste Grüsse
stEvo


PS: Habe auch einen Hoster der nicht dort gelistet ist,server4you, musst halt alles selber installieren


----------



## Ben Ben (29. Juni 2004)

vielleicht findest du aj airgendeinen vServer, der nicht so schlecht läuft wie man es, auch hier im Forum, von Interdings / server4Free hört...
dann kannst du es dir ja installieren 

Oder schreib ne PM an Arne Buchwald.... der Hilft dir bei sowas bestimmt auch gerne weiter


----------



## Peter Mumpitz (30. Juni 2004)

ok, werde ich dann bei Gelegenheit tun, danke!

Der Support von all-inkl.com schreibt übrigens zu dem Thema:


> ...Typo3 kann bei uns installiert werden. GD-Lib und ImageMagick (auch die Version 4.2.9) werden von unseren Servern unterstützt. Trotz allem sind wir kein spezialisierter Typo3-Hoster, daher kann es bei bestimmten grafischen Funktionen Einschränkungen geben....


----------

